# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  A ka ndonje mjekim qetesues per sklerozen??

## andrida

Pershendetje,

Me sa kam lexuar di qe skleroza nuk ka sherim, por a mund te me thote ndonje prej jush, nese ka ndonje qetesues per rastet me skleroze. 

Dite te mbare!

----------


## DI_ANA

Skleroza, si shfaqet dhe parandalohet...

Skleroza njihet si nje nga semundjet qe eshte veshtire ta kurosh. Nderkohe qe shkaktaret e saj jane te shumte, por nder me kryesoret permendet stresi, problemet sociale dhe semundjet kronike. Mjekja neurologe, Matilda Meta, jep te gjitha keshillat se si duhet te veprojne pacientet dhe te afermit e tyre per permiresimin e shendetit. Nje nga keshillat kryesore eshte keshillimi me psikologet dhe punonjesit sociale ne fazat e para te semundjes.

Cfare eshte skleroza dhe si shfaqet ajo?

Skleroza eshte fjala e pergjithshme qe perdoret rendom, por ne termin shkencor jane te ndara semundjet. Kjo qe ne e njohim si skleroze ka shume forma, si ajo e sklerozes se shumefishte, demenca. Dhe me thjesht keto lloj semundjesh, qe ne i njohim me skleroze ose nje crregullim qe ka te beje me memorien. Ne jeten e perditshme i njohim me demence, qe te tregon se eshte nje crregullim i kujteses, qe lidhet me humbjen e aftesise njohese te personit, qe e ben ate te paafte te pershtatet me realitetin e dites. Ky eshte thelbi i kesaj semundjeje, kurse format e shfaqjes se saj jane te shumta, ashtu sikurse edhe shkaqet e saj.

Cilet jane faktoret kryesore, qe ndikojne ne shfaqjen e kesaj semundjeje?

Nje nga faktoret qe ndikon ne shfaqjen e nje semundjeje eshte nje semundje e meparshme si nje diabet, demence vaskulare, mund te futen edhe ne menyre virale, si dhe mungesa e vitaminave B, te cilat ndikojne drejtperdrejt ne tru. Po te tjera raste kemi edhe ato te natyrave vaskulare dhe kjo ndodh tek ata persona qe vuajne nga hipertonite e zgjatura dhe bejne atake ishemike te perseritura, qe jane te predispozuar te preken nga keto demenca. Por faktore te tjere qe ndikojne jane natyrat reumatizmale. Pra shkaqet jane te shumta, qe mund te vijne nga nje semundje baze dhe te tjerat jane sekondare.

Po per sa i perket perhapjes se ketyre semundjeve, cilet persona jane me te prekur?

Para disa viteve, demencat (semundjet e sklerozes) ishin shume te rralla, ndersa tani gjate dhjete viteve te fundit me menyren e jeteses se re dhe shtimin e problemeve sociale kemi edhe rritje te rasteve, te cilat shfaqen edhe te mosha shume te hershme. Nje nga faktoret kryesore, qe ndikon ne shfaqjen e demencave (sklerozes) ne moshe kaq te hershme, eshte stresi. Sot ne njohim raste te semundjes ne moshat 40-vjecare, kurse me pare semundja hasej vetem ne gjeneraten e trete, mbi 60 vjec. Po keshtu, hasen edhe raste te pankirsonit (semundje e trurit, vdekjeprurese), qe me pare ka qene shume e rralle, vetem tek format qe kane qene te trasheguara. Por ne realitetin e sotem shihet se nuk jane vetem keto forma, por edhe ato qe shfaqen nga realiteti i ri social, qe sjellin crregullim te sjelljes dhe te perkujdesjes ne pergjithesi per vetveten.

Cilat jane simptomat, qe shfaqin keta paciente?

Shenjat e sklerozes jane te ndryshme, por qe kane te bejne te gjitha me harresen. Keshtu, pacientet jane te crregullt dhe nuk jane te kujdesur per vetveten. Pergjithesisht, keta paciente ecin me hapa te vogla dhe te shpeshta. Po keshtu, edhe crregullime te mimikes, te cilat pergjithesisht vihen re nga familjaret. Te tjera veshtiresi jane edhe ne te folur, si dhe ne veshje dhe nuk mund te kryeje levizje te shpejta. Harresa eshte shenja kryesore, ku shume prej pacienteve harrojne se ku kane shtepine. Ato qe jane simptomat me te shpeshta jane humbja e aftesise per te njohur personat, si dhe forma me te renda deri tek halucinacionet, te cilat jane si vizive, ashtu edhe te degjimit, i duket sikur bisedon me dike tjeter.

Ajo qe dua te theksoj eshte se cdo njeri ka ato momentet e harreses, por kur kjo perseritet dhe ne menyre te dukshme dhe te theksuar, atehere duket te mendojne per ndonje skleroze te mundshme.

Po per sa u preket keshillave, cilat do te ishin me kryesore?

Tek moshat e reja dhe qe jane me natyre vaskulare, diabet, hipertoni apo menyra e te ushqyerit mund te shkaktojne probleme te demencave. Per kete keshillohet qe te luftohen semundjet e para, te cilet mund te shkaktojne probleme te tjera ne tru.

Keshille e rendesishme eshte edhe per familjaret, te cilet verejne qe nese i afermi i tyre nuk ka nje sjellje normale duhet ta drejtoje tek mjeku i familjes. Nje keshille tjeter eshte kontakti dhe keshillat me psikologun dhe punonjesin social, qe ne vendin tone jane shume te pakta. Ndersa per sa i perket medikamenteve duhet qe te kurohet semundja baze, per shembull, nese eshte diabeti, duhet te luftohet, pasi ai behet shkaktar i nje demence. Mjekime specifike per sklerozen nuk ka, keto jane mjekime ndihmese.

Cila do te ishte menyra me e mire per te trajtuar keta paciente dhe cfare roli luajne qendrat sociale dhe psikologet?

Nje pacient me probleme te tilla eshte nje fatkeqesi per familjaret dhe duhet te jete shteti ai qe i ndihmon. Ky eshte nje problem social me shume se sa nje problem mjekesor. Mjeku ka per detyre ketu sa te percaktoje diagnozen dhe pastaj eshte familja ajo qe duhet te kujdeset dhe per kete kujdes jane shume te nevojshem azilet, qendrat sociale dhe punonjesit sociale. Nderkohe qe ka te beje shume edhe mentaliteti, sepse nje familje kerkon te ruaje fshehtesine dhe e quajne te panevojshme konsultimin me nje psikolog. Nderkohe qe gjendja e te semurit vazhdon te rendohet, deri ne ate pike sa te shkoje deri tek mjeku. Nderkohe qe kjo shume mire mund te ishte parandaluar nga hallkat e tjera te shoqerise. Ndaj, do te keshilloja edhe konsultat me psikologet dhe sociologet.

Intervistoi: Sonila Isaku

Simptomat

Memoria humbet cdo dite e me shume

Personi ka probleme gjuhesore

Harron fjalet perkatese dhe perdor te tjera

Pjesen me te madhe te kohes eshte konfuz

Mund te kete dhe halucinacione

Pacienti humbet edhe kontrollin e trupit te vet

Keshillat

Kurim te semundjeve baze

Kurim te semundjeve kronike

Konsulte me mjekun specialist per percaktim te diagnozes

Takime me psikologet kur shfaqet semundja

Trajtim ne qendrat komunitare

Mjekimet ndihmese te merren rregullisht

Perkushtim nga familjaret



Qendrat sociale

Nje pacient me probleme te tilla eshte nje fatkeqesi per familjaret dhe duhet te jete shteti ai qe i ndihmon. Ky eshte nje problem social, me shume se sa nje problem mjekesor. Mjeku ka per detyre ketu, sa te percaktoje diagnozen dhe pastaj eshte familja ajo qe duhet te kujdeset dhe per kete kujdes jane shume te nevojshem azilet, qendrat sociale dhe punonjesit sociale. Nderkohe qe ka te beje shume edhe mentaliteti, sepse nje familje kerkon te ruaje fshehtesine dhe e quan te panevojshme konsultimin me nje psikolog.



Marre nga Koha Jone

----------


## DI_ANA

Multiple skleroza

Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë

Multiple Skleroza është sëmundje e rëndë e njeriut, në sistemin nervor, e cila paraqitet me ankesa dhe dhimbje të ndryshme, të cilat vijnë kohë pas kohe. Ankesat tipike të kësaj sëmundje janë: ligështimi (dobësimi) në duar apo këmbë; ndjenja e të qenit të pirë (shtangur); dridhjet; artikulimi i paqartë dhe pengesa në shikim. Në raste të shpeshta këto ankesa kalojnë vetvetiu pas një kohe por edhe mund të mbesin.

Këto ankesa rikthehen pas disa muajve pushimi e ndodhë që të vonojnë edhe vite. Nganjëherë ankesat nuk zhduken tërësisht dhe lënë pas veti gjurmë. Me ripërtëritjen kohore të ankesave shtohen dhe pengesat.

Si shkaktar i kësaj sëmundjeje merret dëmtimi i pjesshëm i Myelins-it, një lloj membrane e paraqitur në shumë pjesë të sistemit nervor, e cila e izolon nervin për bartjen e ushqimit gjegjësisht për përcjelljen e nevojshme të sinjalit nervor. Dëmtimet mund të jenë në pjesë të ndryshme të trurit dhe të palcës kurrizore dhe mund të ripërtërihen (shëndoshen). Në raste kur dëmtimet janë më të thella d.m.th e kanë prekur edhe vetë nervin, atëherë ato dëmtime mbesin edhe përkundër ripërtëritjes së membranës (gjer.: Myelinës).

Multiple Skleroza e prekë njeriun më së tepërmi ndërmjet moshës së 20 dhe 40. Nga kjo sëmundje vuajnë më shumë femrat se meshkujt. Pasi që gratë e prekura nga sëmundja në shtatzënësi do të kenë më shumë ankesa, ju udhëzohet të heqin dorë nga lindja e foshnjeve.

Parandalimi i kësaj sëmundjeje nuk është i mundshëm. Mirëpo jeta e lumtur dhe dëshira për jetë bëjnë çudira.

Në raste dyshimi duhet bërë analiza neurologjike (kontrollimin e membranës). Në bazë të matjes së sasisë së ujit në tru, shpesh mund të nxirret përfundimi nëse vuan personi me ankesa nga kjo sëmundje. Nganjëherë është i nevojshëm edhe një fotografim me rëntgen i një shtresë apo një EEG.

Për të ndihmuar procesin e ripërtëritjes së membranës, personave të prekur nga kjo sëmundje ju duhet të jenë sa më aktiv. Ushtrimet e qetësimit ndihmojnë në zvogëlimin e dhimbjeve të muskujve. Po ashtu edhe bisedat me personat e prekur nga kjo sëmundje janë një ndihmë e mirë.

Multiple Skleroza është e pashërueshme. Me medikamente (barna) të ndryshme provohet dobësimi i sistemit të imunitetit. Për këtë qëllim përdoren barnat e ngjashme, të cilat përdoren kundër tumorit, Azathiopin, Cyclophosphamid dhe Methotrexat. Po ashtu edhe Kortisoni (glykokortikoid) përdoret për këtë qëllim. Të gjitha këto barna janë të rënda dhe kanë ndikime të thella në shëndetin e njeriut. Tek një pjesë e të sëmurëve me terapinë Interferon është i mundshëm rrallimi i paraqitjeve të ankesave si dhe i dhimbjeve. Terapia me Botulinum-toksin (helm i bakterit Clostridium botulinum), e paraparë për ankesat në muskul, gjendet në fazën fillestare provuese. Nganjëherë ndihmojnë barnat kundër gërqit të muskujve (p.sh Lioresal) por ndodhë që edhe ta keqësojnë gjendjen duke e shtuar intensitetin e dhimbjeve. Gjimnastika mjekësore luan një rol qendror. Ergoterapia po ashtu ndihmon për kalimin e ditës edhe përkundër dhimbjeve.

----------


## Xingaro

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Me sa kam lexuar di qe skleroza nuk ka sherim, por a mund te me thote ndonje prej jush, nese ka ndonje qetesues per rastet me skleroze. 
> 
> Dite te mbare!



Per rastet akute...dmth per episodet e krizave...perdoren cortico-steroide...sepse ulin infiamacionin.

----------


## DI_ANA

Humbja e kujtesës, ja simptomat

Sëmundja e Alzheimerit ose, ndryshe, siç njihet më shpesh, humbja e kujtesës, lind pas moshës 65-vjeçare. Përqindja e popullsisë që preket në këtë moshë është rreth 10 %. Pas kësaj moshe, përqindja e popullsisë që preket rritet 2% çdo vit, për të arritur rreth 50% në moshën 85-vjeçare. Sipas specialistëve, sëmundja ka raste që lind edhe para moshës 65-vjeçare, por këto raste janë të rralla dhe karakterizohen nga histori të veçanta. P.sh. pacienti mund të jetë me sindromën Down. Probabiliteti i këtyre pacienteve me Down, për tu sëmurë edhe me alzheimer pas moshës 40-vjecare rritet shumë. Sindroma e Alzheimerit nuk varet nga vendi ku personi jeton. Përqindjet e popullsisë që kap, janë të njëjta pothuajse në gjithë botën. Prandaj në Shqipëri këta pacientë janë në proporcion me popullsinë tonë, po aq saç janë në Itali, USA etj.


Simptomat
Simptoma me e njohur e kësaj sëmundjeje, është harresa, por simptomat janë të shumta. Zakonisht sëmundja fillon me harresa gjithmonë e më të mëdha, të cilat në fillim kanë karakter minimal dhe me kalimin e kohës bëhen gjithmonë e me shqetësuese. Duhet pasur kujdes të mos ngatërrohen harresat normale me ato harresa që përbëjnë sëmundje. P.sh. është harresë normale të mos mbash mend ku ke parkuar makinën në parkingun e supermarketit, por është një harresë patologjike të kthehesh në shtëpi pa makinë, sepse ke harruar që kishe shkuar me makinë. Të sëmurët me Alzheimer kanë një karakteristikë që e bën më të vështirë diagnostikimin e tyre. Në përgjithësi nuk e pranojnë kurrë se janë sëmurë. Prandaj pacientë të tillë zakonisht vijnë të shoqëruar nga ndonjë familjar. Bëjnë batuta për të zhvlerësuar pse janë në spital dhe iu duket e çuditshme se si p.sh. gruaja, është fiksuar qe ai ka probleme. Pra ndihen tërësisht në rregull në vetvete. Vetëm testet e ndryshme (të cilat në Shqipëri me siguri janë në lindje e sipër) mund të nxjerrin në pah deficitin e madh. Simptoma e dytë interesante e kësaj sëmundje është anomia, pra mos gjetja e emrave dhe fjalëve gjatë diskutimeve. Kjo simptomë, në fakt, përbën simptomën e dyte kryesore me të cilën Alzheimeri mund të lindë. Në ato pak raste që sëmundja nuk fillon me harresa, ajo më së shumti fillon me probleme gjuhësore. Sëmundja bën që me kalimin e kohës pacienti të evitojë gjithmonë e më shumë fjalët që nuk i gjen dot dhe të përdorë sinonime dhe përshkrime të gjata për gjëra që kanë fjalën e vet. Simptoma e tretë është çorientimi kohor dhe hapësinor. Ndodh që kur pyet pacientë si këta, në çfarë muaji jemi, mund t’ia fusë kot fare. E gjithë kjo, me normalitetin që karakterizon gjithë eksperiencën e pacientëve të këtij lloji. Simptoma të tjera janë: humbja e kapacitetit të gjykimit logjik, ndryshime të çuditshme të humorit, ndryshim i personalitetit (këtë e ve re mirë kush ka shumë vite që jeton me personin), humbje e dëshirës dhe iniciativës për të bërë shumë gjëra. Nuk duhet ngatërruar me rënien e aktivitetit të moshës së plakur. Është krejt anormale që një i moshuar të humbasë interesin për çdo gjë.
Të gjitha këto simptoma lindin në periudha të ndryshme kohore dhe nuk kanë një periudhë të caktuar kohore. Ajo që është më e vazhdueshme në të gjithë rastet e sëmundjes, është fillimi me harresa, me probleme gjuhësore ose me probleme të detyrave të thjeshta motore (zbërthim i këmishës etj).

Pse lind
Sot akoma nuk dihet pse vjen kjo sëmundje, por megjithatë janë hedhur hipoteza të ndryshme: Sipas një varianti thuhet që lindja e sëmundjes është gjenetike; në disa raste Alzheimeri pacientet kanë rezultuar me një mutacion në kromozomin 21. Ky kromozom është dhe ai që shkakton sëmundjen Down, e cila vazhdon me Alzheimer pas moshës 40 vjeç. Shkencëtarët mendojnë se sëmundja mund të jetë edhe virale. Ata mendojnë se virusi hyn nga hundët për të kaluar në receptorët e erës e më pas në bulbet e erës (brenda trurit) e më pas në pjesën më të madhe të trurit. Kjo hipotezë mbështetet në goditjen e disa pjesëve të caktuar të trurit ku shenjat e Alzhiemerit rezultojnë të theksuara gjatë autopsisë neuro anatomike. Hipoteza e aluminit: Në trurin e pacienteve janë gjetur nivele të larta alumini. Gjithashtu disa kripëra alumini të vendosura në koren e trurit të disa kafshëve kanë krijuar matësa neurofibrillare .

Sistemi imunitar prodhon antitrupa për sëmundjeSipas specialistëve të kësaj fushe, sistemi imunitar në një periudhë të caktuar të jetës fillon të prodhojë antikorpe që shkatërrojnë neuronet që përdorin si neurotrasmetitor acetilcolinen. Zakonisht truri është komplet i izoluar nga substancat që kalojnë në gjak. Çdo enë gjaku që shkon në tru vishet me degëzimet e qelizave gliale, të cilat lejojnë kalimin e substancave të caktuara dhe nuk lenë të kalojnë pjesa më e madhe e substancave dhe agjentëve patogjene. Kjo hipotezë hedh idenë e një kolapsi të barrierës, e cila fillon të mos punojë si më parë, duke lënë të kalojnë agjentë patogjenë toksikë që vdesin neuronet.

Shenjat e semundjes1-Memoria humbet ço ditë e më shumë
2-Personi ka probleme gjuhësore (harron fjalët përkatëse dhe përdor të tjera në vend të falës së duhur)
3-Pjesën më të madhe të kohës është konfuz
4- Gjërat e reja i mban mend me shumë vështirësi
5-Mund të ketë konfiguracione (nuk di të bëjë llogaritë)
6-Nuk arrin të shkruajë normal
7-Mezi lexon
8-Ka vështirësi në veshjen e rrobave të trupit
9- Me kalimin e kohës pacienti humb interesin në gjërat që e rrethojnë dhe bëhet tërësisht konfuz.
10-Mund të ketë dhe halucinacione, probleme me urinimin dhe jashtëqitjen (inkontinencë).
11-Në fund fare, pacienti humbet edhe kontrollin e trupit të vet thuajse në çdo aspekt.

Humbja kujtesës

Asnje diagnoze e sigurt për sëmundjen
Deri me sot nuk ekziston një diagnoze e sigurt. Pothuajse të gjithë doktorët në vendet perëndimore nuk diagnostikojnë asnjë pacient që vuan nga humbja e kujtesës. E vetmja siguri se sëmundja është pikërisht ajo, merret pas vdekjes, me një autopsi të trurit. Eshtë shumë i rëndësishëm diagnostikimi.

Simptomat shfaqen një nga një gjatë viteve
Simptomat e sëmundjes nuk janë akute, por zhvillohen avash-avash me kalimin e kohës. Kjo bën që familjaret mos ta vënë re sëmundjen dhe të justifikojnë çdo gjë me moshën e thyer. Në Shqipëri kur personat arrijnë në dyert e spitalit, sëmundja do jetë shumë më e avancuar.

Bioimazhet, edhe në Shqipëri hyn teknologjia
Nja faktor tjetër i rëndësishëm janë bioimazhet. Në Shqipëri këto kanë hyrë vetëm vitet e fundit. Zakonisht truri i këtyre pacienteve mund të jetë pak i atrofizuar dhe kjo duket me rezonancë magnetike. Kjo metodë e tregon trurin shumë qartë. Deri më sot ekziston vetëm një aparat që mund ta bëjë këtë në Shqipëri.

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## DI_ANA

Mund te lexosh dhe linkun me poshte,nje teme e hapur nga Shigjeta...

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=41491

----------


## Xingaro

Ktu ku jam une...njoh nje çun rreth 30 vjeç qe e ka...jo shqiptar...dhe eshte duke ndjekur i kure eksperimentale me nje qender kerkimore te universitetit.I kane thene qe eksperimenti i kures do zgjasi 6 vjet...edhe ky pranoi sepse per fat te keq njeriu eshte i detyruar ti tentoje te gjitha menyrat.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ktu ku jam une...njoh nje çun rreth 30 vjeç qe e ka...jo shqiptar...dhe eshte duke ndjekur i kure eksperimentale me nje qender kerkimore te universitetit.I kane thene qe eksperimenti i kures do zgjasi 6 vjet...edhe ky pranoi sepse per fat te keq njeriu eshte i detyruar ti tentoje te gjitha menyrat.



Xingaro....Si eshte e mundur qe nuk kane arritur akoma te gjejne mjekimin e duhur?
Po kjo kura per te cilen flet çfare eshte?
Dhe pse kaq e gjate?

----------


## offspring

futi hashash dhe iken skleroza nga sikleti

----------


## DI_ANA

> futi hashash dhe iken skleroza nga sikleti


Nuk eshte mire te tallesh me fatkeqesite e njerezve....eshte semundje dhe duhet te japim sa me shume informacione per te ndihmuar njeri tjetrin.
Droga dhe hashashi jane per ata qe kerkojne vete te semuren dhe skane tru ne koke,kurse te semuret i ka zene fatkeqesia!

----------


## Xingaro

> Xingaro....Si eshte e mundur qe nuk kane arritur akoma te gjejne mjekimin e duhur?
> Po kjo kura per te cilen flet çfare eshte?
> Dhe pse kaq e gjate?


Ndoshta mund te kete te tjere qe mund te pergjigjen me mire se mua ketyre pyetjeve,gjithsesi une po them aq sa kam kuptuar...

Eshte goxha e komplikuar.Po mundohem ta thjeshtesoj aq sa mundem.Semundja prek "mielinen"....qe eshte nje membrane qe vesh te gjithe nervat.Mielina ben te mundur qe sinjalet nervore te trasmetohen me nje shpejtesi shume te madhe brenda trupit...rreth 100 meter/sekonde.Praktikisht psh. dora e mer segnalin nga truri per 0.01 sek.Ne nje te semure mielina fillon degjenerohet pak nga pak dhe  kjo shpejtesi ulet nga 5 m/sec ne menyre progresive...dmth...behet 95 m/s...pastaj 90...pastaj 85...e gjithmone e me pak.

Problemi qendron se nuk dihet kush e shkakton dhe pse e shkakton kete degjenerimin e mielines...sepse po te shohesh siperfaqen e trurit nuk sheh ndryshime.Ajo qe ben pershtypje eshte se semundja prek vetem mielinen dhe jo nervin qe ajo mbeshtjell.Nga kjo nisen shume hipoteza qe lidhen me statistika te ndryshme...si psh...kush vende kane incidence me te larte apo kush kategori njerzish...ne menyre qe te arrijne te grumbullojne nje faktor te perbashket qe kane kta ne trupin e tyre.Mund te jete...nje proteine,nje enzime,nje virus,nje molekule...por qe deri tani se kane gjetur.Dhe eksperimentojne metoda te ndryshme.

Eshte e gjate sepse dhe semundja eshte e gjate ne vazhdimesine e saj...kshuqe shihen paralelisht fenomenet hap pas hapi.

----------


## offspring

> Nuk eshte mire te tallesh me fatkeqesite e njerezve....eshte semundje dhe duhet te japim sa me shume informacione per te ndihmuar njeri tjetrin.
> Droga dhe hashashi jane per ata qe kerkojne vete te semuren dhe skane tru ne koke,kurse te semuret i ka zene fatkeqesia!


pse me ofendon mi
spaskam tru un heeeeeeeeeee
hajt spo ta ve re se te kam patriote :buzeqeshje:

----------

